
Excel and Machine Learning - pelatimtt
https://www.predillo.com
======
jjgreen
It used to be the case that Excel couldn't even correctly calculate a standard
deviation [1], I don't know if that was ever fixed.

[1]
[http://eprintspublications.npl.co.uk/1793/](http://eprintspublications.npl.co.uk/1793/)

------
pelatimtt
What people think about this? Good to have feedback

